# Synchroniser les mails entre iMac et iPad



## dtorondel (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai donc un iMac sur lequel j'ai l'application "Mail", avec pleins de comptes, des filtres, des dossiers, etc.
Et j'ai un iPad, depuis lequel j'ai demandé la synchro des comptes mails, mais comme il est dit dans l'interface, cette synchro "permet de synchroniser vos réglages de comptes, mais pas vos messages".
Or, moi justement, j'aurais bien aimé que tout soit synchronisé... c'est à dire que sur l'iPad je retrouve exactement la même chose que sur l'iMac, et qu'à chaque synchro ce que j'ai envoyé depuis l'iMac se retoruve dans les messages envoyés dans l'iPad, etc.

Est-ce que c'est possible ? j'ai cherché sur internet, dans les applis, je ne trouve rien.
Sachant qu'idéalement je ne voudrais pas passer par un service type mobileme, je voudrais vraiment juste une synchro "en dur" de l'appli Mail du Mac et de l'iPad.

Merci d'avance,
David


----------



## arbaot (18 Décembre 2011)

passer tes comptes de messagerie de POP en IMAP
ce qui fera que toute modif sur un de tes appareils sera visible sur tous les autres


----------



## robert42210 (9 Avril 2012)

dtorondel a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai donc un iMac sur lequel j'ai l'application "Mail", avec pleins de comptes, des filtres, des dossiers, etc.
> Et j'ai un iPad, depuis lequel j'ai demandé la synchro des comptes mails, mais comme il est dit dans l'interface, cette synchro "permet de synchroniser vos réglages de comptes, mais pas vos messages".
> ...


bonjour
je n'arrive pas a configurer mon adresse courriel "sfr" en imap
il y a une manip particuliere a faire ?
j'ai un imac et suis en 10,6,8
merci


----------



## PDD (9 Avril 2012)

moi je suis en POP et mes messages ont bien été transférés de mon Mac Book Pro à mon IPad. Je l'ai fait avec le cable car mon MBP ne supporte pas ICloud.


----------

